# Ice bound



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

All four ferries shutdown because of ice, even the Winfield ferry which normally can handle ice. Took a drive last night, saw a barge stuck in the Illinois--couldn't go anyplace. Absolutely no current in either the Illinois or Mississippi rivers. Rivers are as low as I've ever seen them. Enough ice that it will probably be 3-5 weeks before they can re-open.

It's now an 80 mile drive to get across the Miss. which would normally be only three miles.

My grandfathers would go out on the ice and cut blocks, then put the in the ice-house. God bless them and thank you Kenmore!

Stocked up on food, feed and other essentials last week. This is really hard on my wife who grew up in Chicago and is used to just running out to the store. But, after 13 years, she's starting to get the hang of it.

Everything froze up-me, the hydrants, the water buckets, and the chihuahuas. All the horses moved into the indoor arena where its 10 above, dog in the garage where its 30, me in the house where it's 72.

Got to go out and fix fence today--had several trees go down on it (naturally).

Oh, well.... I rather be here that in the city!

Ralph


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I know what ya mean about the wife . My wife is from Hawaii ,she's not to crazy about winter so you can imagine what she thinks of 10 below ! But she's been stuck here for almost 30 years now . lol


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yesterday it was 54 and rained hard, this morning it's 9 and very wIndy. There is so much ice on the groung around the barn that the rain wasn't able to drain so it backed up and flowed through the stall area of the barn. Spent a good part of last night cleaning wet pen pack before it froze up again.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

My horses are staying in for 2nd day in arow. What a PITA. They will go nuts tomorrow when they get out. I gotta keep them in so the barn wont freeze up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In just over 48 hours have gone from -35 F to +50 F and heavy rain and its back to 0 F already. Went in my wood shed to find the water/ice level with the tops of the pallets. Guess I won't be getting anymore out with the forks.


----------

